# Coup de gueule contre la Suisse!



## meldon (4 Août 2005)

C'est scandaleux ce pays! C'est le pays des banques et on arrive pas à trouver un distributeur de billets! A Paris y en a dans toutes les rues. En plus le dimanche même les cafés sont fermés! Heureusement j'ai quand même mis la main sur une tablette de chocolat. 

Sinon je ne sais pas comment vous faites pour ne pas prendre l'autoroute, c'est hyper mal indiqué les directions si vous ne voulez pas payer la vignette helvètes, en plus on roule tout doucement malgré que ça grouille de porsche, de ferraris ou d'Aston Martin. lol

Bon je rigole, Genève c'est quand même très joli et la douche gratuite est sympa (on se croirait en Bretagne un jour de tempête) 

PS: Par contre chapeau pour les parking, 2¤ pour la journée c'est une heure à Paris!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Août 2005)

La Suisse est un pays merveilleux, car même quand tout aura disparu ici bas, on pourra toujours déguster une bonne saucisse de veau avec de la Thomy© au fond d'un abri anti-atomique...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2005)

Merde, moi qui croyait à un sujet sérieux, j'avais tout préparé


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merde, moi qui croyait à un sujet sérieux, j'avais tout préparé



Je suis sérieux, môssieur  ... La saucisse de veau est loin d'être un sujet de plaisanterie... De bleu de bleu!


----------



## elKBron (4 Août 2005)

Lausanne est plus joli que genève !
et le fin du fin en Suisse, c est couleur3 : pour les gens qui habitent loin www.couleur3.ch 
d un autre cote, rien ne vaut nova


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

Je croyais que c'était un catalogue la suisse ...
... ils ont un pays pour seulement eux 3 !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> Lausanne est plus joli que genève !
> et le fin du fin en Suisse, c est couleur3 : pour les gens qui habitent loin www.couleur3.ch
> d un autre cote, rien ne vaut nova



Ah... Si en plus on peut écouter Couleur3 au fond de l'abri, tout en mangeant sa saucisse ; alors le bonheur existera toujours en Suisse...


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

Dans tous les cas !! ben moi  ...
... je reste "neutre" dans cette histoire !


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sérieux, môssieur  ... La saucisse de veau est loin d'être un sujet de plaisanterie... De bleu de bleu!


Ce sera mon repas ce soir


----------



## WebOliver (4 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merde, moi qui croyait à un sujet sérieux, j'avais tout préparé



Quelle dèche je te dis pas, rien à se mettre sous la dent.  Espérons au moins que le Doc vienne poster.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Août 2005)

Sinon, grève de plaisanteries... La Suisse reste quand même le pays où j'ai pu voir chaque week end des concerts de folie, au Bikini Test de la Chaux de Fond, quand j'étais déporté sur le continent... :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Août 2005)

J'oubliais le musée Giger, à Gruyère, où j'ai traîné mes guetres un paquet de fois... :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Août 2005)

J'ai un souvenir merveilleux de Montreux !!!!!!

Mons fils aîné devait avoir 4 ans à ce moment-là et je devais assister à un séminaire d'une semaine au Montreux-Palace avec logement assuré sur place... 

J'arrive donc accompagné de ma femme et de mon fils et, comme il sied dans ces endroits-là, je laisse ma bagnole au voiturier...:rateau: 

On rentre dans l'hôtel et comme on était tous assoiffés, on se précipite vers le bar luxueux et prestigieux et on commande 3 jus d'orange bien tassés...

Bien entendu, ce qui devait arriver arriva et mon fils renversa l'intégralité de son jus d'orange sur la moquette tellement épaisse qu'il fallait se tenir sur la pointe des pieds pour repérer où on était... 

Tidju ... la gueule du maître d'hotel qui était à la limite de l'apoplexie !!! J'avoue que d'un regard il m'a complètement convaincu que je faisais partie de la plus immonde plèbe qui existait dans le monde...

Le pire, ça a été le soir quand on a voulu aller dîner au restaurant ... il y avait une pancarte sur la porte stipulant que les enfants de moins de 10 ans n'y étaient pas admis - je vous jure !!! - Quand j'ai fait remarquer au cerbère à l'entrée qu'il y avait une vieille emplumée qui dînait avec son petit clébard, il m'a répondu qu'il n'était pas stipulé sur la pancarte que les chiens n'étaient pas admis... 

Résultat : mini-scandale bien vite étouffé par la direction à coups de bons d'achats libellés en francs suisses ... descente des bagages en 4ième vitesse ... rappel de ma bagnole par le voiturier et départ à une vingtaine de kilomètres de là où on a trouvé à se loger dans une petite auberge familiale et très sympathique dont je garde d'excellents souvenirs....

Je voudrais bien, un jour, retourner au Montreux-Palace avec mon fils qui a maintenant 30 ans en lui demandant de renverser encore une fois son jus d'orange sur la moquette pépaisse !!!!!!  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Quelle dèche je te dis pas, rien à se mettre sous la dent.  Espérons au moins que le Doc vienne poster.


Doc ? je l'éduque à la géodynamique, je lui file une carte paléotectonique et tout ce qu'il répond c'est : je vois Pau !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement j'ai quand même mis la main sur une tablette de chocolat.




ben tu as eu de la chance que le café etaient fermé parce que un choco chaud en suisse c'est.....berckkkkkkkkk


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ce sera mon repas ce soir



Veinard! Fais tourner! Et puis tiens ; amènes-en la prochaine fois que tu passes au cercle... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Le pire, ça a été le soir quand on a voulu aller dîner au restaurant ... il y avait une pancarte sur la porte stipulant que les enfants de moins de 10 ans n'y étaient pas admis - je vous jure !!! - Quand j'ai fait remarquer au cerbère à l'entrée qu'il y avait une vieille emplumée qui dînait avec son petit clébard, il m'a répondu qu'il n'était pas stipulé sur la pancarte que les chiens n'étaient pas admis...




a une epoque en effet les enfants n'etaient pas le bienvenu en salle des grands hotels  

j'ai un certain souvenir a pantelleria !!      

aujourd'hui c'est toujours pareil ? pas d'enfant dans les grands hotel ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> aujourd'hui c'est toujours pareil ? pas d'enfant dans les grands hotel ?


Je crois quand même que les choses ont évoluées !!! Je dis "je crois" parce que je n'ai pas l'habitude de fréquenter les palaces et autres hôtels de grand luxe...:rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Août 2005)

Euh... c'est quoi la suisse


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai pas l'habitude de fréquenter les palaces et autres hôtels de grand luxe...:rateau:



Manant ; faquin ; gueux!


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je crois quand même que les choses ont évoluées !!! Je dis "je crois" parce que je n'ai pas l'habitude de fréquenter les palaces et autres hôtels de grand luxe...:rateau:


Oh elle a évoluée ... !


----------



## Macounette (4 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merde, moi qui croyait à un sujet sérieux, j'avais tout préparé


A qui le dis-tu... j'avais déjà sorti l'artillerie lourde


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Euh... c'est quoi la suisse




un tout petit pays tout bleu/blanc/vert avec une croix rouge 
3 langues et monnaie unique


----------



## Macounette (4 Août 2005)

J'aime bien le _bleu-blanc-vert_ :love:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Euh... c'est quoi la suisse


C'est ce que tu n'aimerais pas être juste après la belgique 

D'ou lexpression "Belge ??? pire, suisse..."


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que tu n'aimerais pas être juste après la belgique
> 
> D'ou lexpression "Belge ??? pire, suisse..."



Yeah!!! Une vraie réplique de Valaisan!


----------



## Freezy (4 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que c'était un catalogue la suisse ...
> ... ils ont un pays pour seulement eux 3 !


 


			
				elKBron a dit:
			
		

> Lausanne est plus joli que genève !
> et le fin du fin en Suisse, c est couleur3 : pour les gens qui habitent loin www.couleur3.ch
> d un autre cote, rien ne vaut nova


 


			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> un tout petit pays tout bleu/blanc/vert avec une croix rouge
> 3 langues et monnaie unique



Ce qui est sûr c'est que la suisse c'est beaucoup de 3


----------



## yvos (4 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merde, moi qui croyait à un sujet sérieux, j'avais tout préparé


 
tu t'attendais à une petition, peut-être?


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien le _bleu-blanc-vert_ :love:


La suisse, c'est un peu le Sierra Léone de l'europe


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu t'attendais à une petition, peut-être?


Ah non, un sondage !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, un sondage !




et pouquoi pas ? 

kes ke vous aimez en suisse ??????????   


finnnnnnnn ?????  a toi !!!!!


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> kes ke vous aimez en suisse ??????????



Le blanchiement d'argent ...


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ekes ke vous aimez en suisse ??????????


Euh... c'est super pour blanchir l'argent de la daupe... non de la daube je voulais dire...


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> kes ke vous aimez en suisse ??????????



euh les "petits" aussi ...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Le blanchiement d'argent ...




pour cela faut descendre plus au sud : monaco !!!


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Août 2005)

Euh... moi j'aime bien boire en suisse...


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour cela faut descendre plus au sud : monaco !!!


Ou tout en haut ...!


----------



## elKBron (4 Août 2005)

sans ordre :
l accent suisse (sisi, je vous jure  )
les paysages
le mars a boire
les montreset tout ce qui est interdit en france, mais que l on trouve dans ce beau pays et a des prix defiants toute concurrence


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> tout ce qui est interdit en france, mais que l on trouve dans ce beau pays et a des prix defiants toute concurrence


A part la vignette autoroutière je vois pas trop


----------



## elKBron (4 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> A part la vignette autoroutière je vois pas trop


redbull


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> A part la vignette autoroutière je vois pas trop


Si les "Flik Flak" ...
... elles sont pas chers là bas !


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Le blanchiement d'argent ...


Du verbe blanchiemer...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2005)

Ah si, je vois


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Du verbe blanchiemer...


Tu es un ami du Doc ? ...
.. va falloir te liquider je pense ...


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah si, je vois


Oh la vache...!!!


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah si, je vois


 
ah! la vache!

Et après on s'étonne que les vaches Milka soient violettes!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

Deux questions :
1) C'est qui cette mets-le-donc ?
2) Où est l'Amok ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> ah! la vache!
> 
> Et après on s'étonne que les vaches Milka soient violettes!




forcement, le meilleur choco est fouetté


----------



## Caddie Rider (4 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un tout petit pays tout bleu/blanc/vert avec une croix rouge
> 3 langues et monnaie unique


 

De bleu de bleu et la quatrieme langue ?!? Le Romanche `?  faut pas l oublier celui la 

Sinon baaaahhh lausanne c'est un village sympatique  

Plus serieusement pour la foire rien ne vaut lausanne  

COULLLLLEEEUURRRR 33333333 la radio hit !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Doc ? je l'éduque à la géodynamique, je lui file une carte paléotectonique et tout ce qu'il répond c'est : je vois Pau !



Pau tout court ? T'es sur que c'était pas "peau de balle" ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pau tout court ? T'es sur que c'était pas "peau de balle" ? :rateau:



Nan, c'était bien Pau. Par contre, rassure-toi, si je t'avais aperçu j'aurais probablement dit : "Je vois un trou du cul".


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Nan, c'était bien Pau. Par contre, rassure-toi, si je t'avais aperçu j'aurais probablement dit : "Je vois un trou du cul".


    

Au fait t'as gagné tu rejoins mes ignorés...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Nan, c'était bien Pau. Par contre, rassure-toi, si je t'avais aperçu j'aurais probablement dit : "Je vois un trou du cul".



Normal, obsédé comme t'es, t'en vois partout !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

>



Quoi ? La blague sur "peau de balle" j'ai trouvé ça limite. Alors je fais limite aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Normal, obsédé comme t'es, t'en vois partout !



En l'occurrence, fais donc gaffe au tien. Ne pousse pas trop ta chance, c'est un conseil d'ami.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ? La blague sur "peau de balle" j'ai trouvé ça limite. Alors je fais limite aussi.



Toi, t'as vraiment un problème de culture générale, "peau de balle" est une expression déjà couramment utilisée avant ma naissance (ce qui ne nous rajeunis pas), et signifiant "rien". Tu te l'es encore mise en travers pour rien !


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> En l'occurrence, fais donc gaffe au tien. Ne pousse pas trop ta chance, c'est un conseil d'ami.



On s'éloigne de la Suisse et de la paléotectonique, là


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Toi, t'as vraiment un problème de culture générale, "peau de balle" est une expression déjà couramment utilisée avant ma naissance (ce qui ne nous rajeunis pas), et signifiant "rien". Tu te l'es encore mise en travers pour rien !



Ah ? Parce quand on traite quelqu'un de trou du cul on est censé en visualiser un vrai ?


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Toi, t'as vraiment un problème de culture générale, "peau de balle" est une expression déjà couramment utilisée avant ma naissance (ce qui ne nous rajeunis pas), et signifiant "rien". Tu te l'es encore mise en travers pour *peau de balle* !


aurait été mieux...


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? Parce quand on traite quelqu'un de trou du cul on est censé en visualiser un vrai ?


 
Moi oui en tout cas...


----------



## Amok (4 Août 2005)

Je vois qu'il y a de l'ambiance ici ! Bon, je décroche les lampions vu que l'un d'entre vous va finir par se brûler. La prochaine fois, je coupe le courant et hop, fini la musique. Vous danserez comme a la grande époque du muet !


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? Parce quand on traite quelqu'un de trou du cul on est censé en visualiser un vrai ?



Disons que lorsqu'on ignore le sens d'une expression, on évite d'insulter son auteur sans un minimum d'infos. Je propose que nous brisions là sur ce sujet qui pollue le thread, ou alors, par MP si vraiment tu y tiens (mais je promet pas de répiondre).


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> forcement, le meilleur choco est fouetté


Robertav 


			
				Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Au fait t'as gagné tu rejoins mes ignorés...


Même pas 1500 message et tu le flattes déjà ?


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Quelle dèche je te dis pas, rien à se mettre sous la dent.  Espérons au moins que le Doc vienne poster.


 
Il est venu, il a vu, il va vaincre...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je décroche les lampions


Dire ça 3 jours après notre fête nationale, je suis touché au coeur  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Disons que lorsqu'on ignore le sens d'une expression, on évite d'insulter son auteur sans un minimum d'infos. Je propose que nous brisions là sur ce sujet qui pollue le thread, ou alors, par MP si vraiment tu y tiens (mais je promet pas de répiondre).


 
Non, moi j'aime bien, polluer les threads, surtout que là on perd rien...

Reprenons donc...

Qui est un trou du cul ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non, moi j'aime bien, polluer les threads, surtout que là on perd rien...
> 
> Reprenons donc...
> 
> Qui est un trou du cul ?



Alors que l'indépendance et la démocratie suisse datent traditionnellement de 1291, il est surprenant d'apprendre que le drapeau national dans sa forme actuelle ne date que de 1889. On peut faire remonter les variations modernes du drapeau à 1815, alors que l'originale croix blanche sur fond rouge date du 15ème siècle. Son inspiration remonte peut-être au 4ème siècle.

Certains ont prétendu que le drapeau suisse tire son origine du drapeau de la légion thébaine de l'Empire romain, mais l'argumentation est fragile. En 302, Maurice et ses légionnaires chrétiens furent exécutés en Valais pour avoir refuser de se sacrifier à l'Empereur et de réprimer les chrétiens locaux. Longtemps après sa mort, St-Maurice se vit accorder des armoiries: une croix boutonnée blanche sur un fond rouge (qui symbolise le sang des martyres de la légion) et l'armoiries de la ville portant son nom (dont le monastère a été fondé en 515) qui comporte la même croix sur un fond azur et rouge. Les armoiries de St-Victor et de St-Ursannes, patrons de Genève et de Soleure et officiers de la légion thébaine, comportent une similaire croix blanche boutonnée. L'iconographie médiévale décrit parfois le drapeau et les armoiries de St-Maurice comme une croix rouge sur fond blanc, ce qui rappelle les armoiries de St-George.

La plupart des cantons suisses obtinrent leur souveraineté au sein du Saint-Empire romain-germaniqueet c'est l'empereur qui leur remis leurs étendards. Il s'unirent plus tard dans une Confédération qui passa de 3 membres en 1291 à 13 en 1513. Par la paix de Bâle qui mit fin aux guerres de Souabes, les Suisses se débarrassèrent des derniers vestiges de leurs obligations impériales. Leur indépendance complète fut reconnue en 1648 par le traité de Westphalie qui mettait fin à la guerre de Trente Ans (une guerre à laquelle les Suisses n'ont pas participé).


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Maurice et ses légionnaires chrétiens



Je les ai vu sur scène dans un petit festival je sais plus où, c'était pas dégueu. Surtout la reprise de YMCA.


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Même pas 1500 message et tu le flattes déjà ?


C'est pas une flattue lente...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Alors que l'indépendance et la démocratie suisse datent traditionnellement de 1291, il est surprenant d'apprendre que le drapeau national dans sa forme actuelle ne date que de 1889. On peut faire remonter les variations modernes du drapeau à 1815, alors que l'originale croix blanche sur fond rouge date du 15ème siècle. Son inspiration remonte peut-être au 4ème siècle.
> 
> Certains ont prétendu que le drapeau suisse tire son origine du drapeau de la légion thébaine de l'Empire romain, mais l'argumentation est fragile. En 302, Maurice et ses légionnaires chrétiens furent exécutés en Valais pour avoir refuser de se sacrifier à l'Empereur et de réprimer les chrétiens locaux. Longtemps après sa mort, St-Maurice se vit accorder des armoiries: une croix boutonnée blanche sur un fond rouge (qui symbolise le sang des martyres de la légion) et l'armoiries de la ville portant son nom (dont le monastère a été fondé en 515) qui comporte la même croix sur un fond azur et rouge. Les armoiries de St-Victor et de St-Ursannes, patrons de Genève et de Soleure et officiers de la légion thébaine, comportent une similaire croix blanche boutonnée. L'iconographie médiévale décrit parfois le drapeau et les armoiries de St-Maurice comme une croix rouge sur fond blanc, ce qui rappelle les armoiries de St-George.
> 
> La plupart des cantons suisses obtinrent leur souveraineté au sein du Saint-Empire romain-germaniqueet c'est l'empereur qui leur remis leurs étendards. Il s'unirent plus tard dans une Confédération qui passa de 3 membres en 1291 à 13 en 1513. Par la paix de Bâle qui mit fin aux guerres de Souabes, les Suisses se débarrassèrent des derniers vestiges de leurs obligations impériales. Leur indépendance complète fut reconnue en 1648 par le traité de Westphalie qui mettait fin à la guerre de Trente Ans (une guerre à laquelle les Suisses n'ont pas participé).


La suisse n'a rien de démocratique depuis 1291, un traité qui est remis en cause par pas mal de spécialistes, elle a en plus annexée pas mal de cantons en faisant partie désormais, avec des traitements dignent du colonialisme. Tout ce pan historique est une belle foutaise. Remarque les femmes ont eu le droit de vote en 1970 et yy a quand même fallu imposé cette loi dans pas mal de cantons, l'herbe n'est pas si verte, ici.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La suisse n'a rien de démocratique depuis 1291, un traité qui est remis en cause par pas mal de spécialistes, elle a en plus annexée pas mal de cantons en faisant partie désormais, avec des traitements dignent du colonialisme. Tout ce pan historique est une belle foutaise. Remarque les femmes ont eu le droit de vote en 1970 et yy a quand même fallu imposé cette loi dans pas mal de cantons, l'herbe n'est pas si verte, ici.



Nan, mais là, je faisais pas un cours d'histoire, je répondais à la question de Sonny


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2005)

On se moque de nous depuis 1515


----------



## Macounette (4 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La suisse n'a rien de démocratique depuis 1291, un traité qui est remis en cause par pas mal de spécialistes, elle a en plus annexée pas mal de cantons en faisant partie désormais, avec des traitements dignent du colonialisme.


Ouaip, y'a qu'à demander ce que les Vaudois pensent (pensaient) der Bernois au XVIIIème siècle. 



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Remarque les femmes ont eu le droit de vote en 1970 et yy a quand même fallu imposé cette loi dans pas mal de cantons


Tais-toi malheureux, y'a l'Amok et sonny qui voudront émigrer ici.


----------



## Freezy (4 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On se moque de nous depuis 1515



Te plaind pas, les belges ça fait plus longtemps que ça .


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qui est un trou du cul ?


Born to be wiiiii-iiii-iii--iide


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On se moque de nous depuis 1515


Moi en 1515 j'étais pas né, donc je suis innocent...


----------



## elKBron (4 Août 2005)

quand je pense que (haute) savoie ont failli etre suisses... ca me laisse pantois...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Moi en 1515 j'étais pas né, donc je suis innocent...



Hein ? Je croyais que c'était l'année de ton service militaire !


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> quand je pense que (haute) savoie ont failli etre suisses... ca me laisse pantois...


quel bonheur, nous taper votre fondue à deux sous, pouark !


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> quel bonheur, nous taper votre fondue à deux sous, pouark !



C'est fou ce qu'un pointillé sur une carte routière peut influencer la gastronomie !


----------



## elKBron (4 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> quel bonheur, nous taper votre fondue à deux sous, pouark !


nous sommes en 2005 et non en 1515... donc 2 EUROS et pas SOUS !!! 
d un autre cote, je n habite plus en haute-savoie... mais je regrette quand meme une bonne tartiflette en restaurant d altitude au dessus de chamonix


----------



## Caddie Rider (4 Août 2005)

ok on vous la laisse ... en s'en fiche en 1602 on vous a fouttu une belle tannee à Genève  et en plus c'est l'occas pour manger plein de choc


----------



## molgow (4 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip, y'a qu'à demander ce que les Vaudois pensent (pensaient) der Bernois au XVIIIème siècle.



Pourquoi seulement au 18e siècle ? Qui te dit que ça a changé depuis ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Août 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi seulement au 18e siècle ? Qui te dit que ça a changé depuis ?



Quoi ? Ils veulent encore les clouer au pilori ? Y zont la rancune tenace, dis donc


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

moi j'aime un truc super sympa a Bâle :

personne semble parler français     




_heuresement que je tombe souvents sur des italiens !_


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> _heuresement que je tombe souvents sur des italiens !_


C'est pas plutôt les Italiens qui te tombe... :love:


----------



## Caddie Rider (4 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aime un truc super sympa a Bâle :
> 
> personne semble parler français
> 
> ...



ben ouais jusqu'a preuve du contraire ca reste des bourbines 

Bon en general le bourbine parle le francais, mais pas dans tout les cas


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Août 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> ben ouais jusqu'a preuve du contraire ca reste des bourbines
> 
> Bon en general le bourbine parle le francais, mais pas dans tout les cas



Nous sommes pas mal de "non Suisses" par ici, si tu nous expliquais ce que sont les bourbines


----------



## sylko (5 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Nous sommes pas mal de "non Suisses" par ici, si tu nous expliquais ce que sont les bourbines



Visite chez les Bourbines


----------



## golf (5 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> l accent suisse (sisi, je vous jure  )


Lequel


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Visite chez les Bourbines


 
S'en fout !!

Hé ouais je sais, mais fallait pas commencer minou... 

Maintenant ça va être à chaque instant...


----------



## Caddie Rider (5 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Nous sommes pas mal de "non Suisses" par ici, si tu nous expliquais ce que sont les bourbines


 
Voila sylko t'as donne une bonne idee de ce qu'est un bourbine 

En général tu les decouvres vraiment à l'armée et tu te rends compte que finalement on est tres different entre les romands et les bourbines... 

la chtite anecdote de mon colonel " La diff entre les romands et les suisses-allemands ? Facile tu demandes aux deux d'aller te chercher une clef a 1km de la. Le suisse allemand pars en courant et en 10 minutes il est la bas completement essoufle. Il voit un panneau de clefs. Rien a cirer il les prends toute sans reflechir. De retour à la caserne il a toutes les clefs mais il lui manque la bonne. 
Le romand quant à lui, va tranquille, s'arrete 8x au bistrot, arrive complètement bourré devant les clefs en prends une au hasard, et la ramène au colonel. Bien sur sur le chemin du retour il s'arrete dans un ou deux autre bars  Toujours est-il qu'il ramene la bonne clef. Meme lui ne sait pas comment il a pu la ramener ! 

Voila c'est exactement ca. Le Bourbine très respectueux du reglement mais qui reflechis tres tres peu et le romand qui s'en fout mais royalement mais qui pour finir fait en general mieux son boulot que son pote le suisse allemand...

A noter que le psy de l'armee m'a quand meme dit (au bout de la 10ème semaine quand j'ai voulu me faire virer) "tiens c'est quand meme bizarre il y a que des Genevois qui viennent me voir pour rentrer chez eux )


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2005)

Les pires clichés, se sont les Suisses qui se les donnent entre eux... Pas vrai Caddie de la Migros?


----------



## Macounette (5 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Les pires clichés, se sont les Suisses qui se les donnent entre eux... Pas vrai Caddie de la Migros?


+ 1 
_signé :_ une vraie fausse Bernoise.


----------



## Caddie Rider (5 Août 2005)

eh ouais c'est les meilleurs... d'un canton a l'autre ca varie


----------



## madlen (5 Août 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> A noter que le psy de l'armee m'a quand meme dit (au bout de la 10ème semaine quand j'ai voulu me faire virer) "tiens c'est quand meme bizarre il y a que des Genevois qui viennent me voir pour rentrer chez eux )



héhéhé, je t'ai battu  

moi j'ai fais 1 jours


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Les pires clichés, se sont les Suisses qui se les donnent entre eux... Pas vrai Caddie de la Migros?


et on ne parle pas des séances diapos !


----------



## meldon (5 Août 2005)

Tiens une question qui me trotte dans la tête: c'est quand que la Suisse rend Genève aux français?


----------



## Caddie Rider (5 Août 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> héhéhé, je t'ai battu
> 
> moi j'ai fais 1 jours


 
HAHAHA mais moi je devais faire + d'un an normalement (ces clowns ont cru bon de me faire lieutenant)... mais comme j'ai reussi a merder mon permis poids lourds, ben je me suis retrouve lave chiottes et aide cuisine... J'ai cru que j'allais peter une durite... J'ai donc decider d'aller chez le psy. Le truc c'est que j'ai un pote qui s'est fait virer 2 jours avant et qui etait dans les memes conditions que moi.

M'en fout maintenant j'ai un fusil chez moi  (serieusement c'est juste la galère pour le planquer correctement. Histoire que n'importe quel gugusse ne tombe pas dessus


----------



## elKBron (5 Août 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Tiens une question qui me trotte dans la tête: c'est quand que la Suisse rend Genève aux français?



ca va pas non ? les genevois sont les pires   ou alors on recupere Geneve et on remplace les Genevois par ... euh... des Lyonnais ???


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Tiens une question qui me trotte dans la tête: c'est quand que la Suisse rend Genève aux français?


Fallait pas chasser les Huguenots ma chère


----------



## Caddie Rider (5 Août 2005)

mais non  on nous traite deja de francais alors 


Avant d'etre une province de l'empire on etait une republique... et puis quand l'empire est tombe les savoyards ont voulu nous envahir... c'etait sans compter sur nottamenet la mere Royaume qui brula des soldats ennemis en leurs renversant une marmite de soupe sur la tronche


----------



## meldon (5 Août 2005)

Ben en tout cas, c'est embêtant d'avoir un morceau du CERN en France et l'autre en Suisse, ce serait plus simple de nous rendre tout le bord du lac qui jouxte notre frontière. On créerait un territoire spécial comme Hong Kong pour les chinois, j'suis sur que le passeport européen irait mieux au teint des helvétiens du coin.  (moi je dis que ça fait trop longtemps qu'on a pas eu une bonne guerre à nos frontières)

PS: j'ai un pote qui s'appelle Hugues, j'ai rien contre eux et j'ai chassé personne moa!


----------



## Caddie Rider (5 Août 2005)

Y'a bien 2-3 farfelus qui souhaitaient que Genève et la Haute-Savoie forment un pays 

Ca va pas le chalet ?!?


----------



## meldon (5 Août 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Y'a bien 2-3 farfelus qui souhaitaient que Genève et la Haute-Savoie forment un pays
> 
> Ca va pas le chalet ?!?



Oui mais bon les savoyards on les connait hein!


----------



## Caddie Rider (5 Août 2005)

ils manqueraient plus qu'ils posent des bombes


----------



## meldon (5 Août 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> ils manqueraient plus qu'ils posent des bombes



Avec de la fondue dedans!! L'horreur, des armes chimiques au coeur de l'Europe!!


----------



## elKBron (5 Août 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Y'a bien 2-3 farfelus qui souhaitaient que Genève et la Haute-Savoie forment un pays
> 
> Ca va pas le chalet ?!?



pas tout a fait : ligue savoisienne


----------



## meldon (5 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> pas tout a fait : ligue savoisienne



Ils ont encore du boulot à faire, encore 80% de "loyalistes".  

Tiens moi je fais aussi demander l'indépendance de mon appartement! Je vais bouter le français hors de chez moi et imposé le meldonien à l'habitant! Je vais créer une banque et inviter des saoudiens à la maison! Dans dix ans, j'achète le quartier et je crée l'aéroport international de Meldonie! (hum, l'es bon mon thé, je vais m'en refaire un autre avec les feuilles de mon Ficus, il déménage bien).


----------



## Caddie Rider (5 Août 2005)

HAHAHAHA exellent, mais ils revent un peu les gaillards... ils sont persouadés qu'on veut se rattacher à la haute savoie  Franchement à part les montagnes et les stations de ski et un plus grand acces a notre lac, je vois pas l'interet


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Août 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> HAHAHAHA exellent, mais ils revent un peu les gaillards... ils sont persouadés qu'on veut se rattacher à la haute savoie  Franchement à part les montagnes et les stations de ski et un plus grand acces a notre lac, je vois pas l'interet



De toute façon, sur cette planète, tant qu'il subsistera un pâté de maisons rattaché à un autre, il y aura des indépendantistes !


----------



## Caddie Rider (6 Août 2005)

hahahaha eh ouais malheureusement


----------

